# روحانية الخادم وتاثير ذلك على المخدومين والخدمة الحية الفعالة _القمص مرقس البرموسى



## ABOTARBO (19 فبراير 2014)

روحانية الخادم وتاثير ذلك على المخدومين والخدمة الحية الفعالة 



يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول 
"... وأيضا ان كان أحد يجاهد لا يكلل ان لم يجاهد قانونيا. يجب أن الحراث الذي يتعب يشترك هو أولا في الاثمار. افهم ما أقول فليعطك الرب فهما في كل شىء" (2تى 2: 5-7 ) ، وأيضا (1كو9:9) ،(1تى5: 8 1) 

... فالخدمة :
هى حياة اختبارية , ذاقها الخادم في المسيح ، ومن ثم ينضح بثمار عشرته هذه على المخدومين ... "مثل عمل النحلة " ... فحياة الخادم تؤثر في الغذاءالروحى للمخدومين ... مثل حياة الأم تؤثر على حياة الرضيع ... 
يُقال عن أبونا بيشوى كامل : أنه لم يكتب كلمة، ولم يعظ يوما ، إلا بكل ما اختبره أولا في حياته الخاصة 
فالخادم ، يا أحبائى ،عظة قبل أن يكون واعظا – بيسلم الايمان العامل – مش بيدرّس الايمان نظرى ... 
تقوى بالنعمة.. وما سمعته منى .. اودعه
وجهز أرضــــك ... خذ البــــــذور.. اعطى ثمار

يختم أبونا مينا نمر، كتاب الخدمة والخادم ، بقوله متعجبا اذا يقول : 
"... الخادم مثل الطبيب ، فكلاهما يتعامل مع مرضى ويهتم بعلاجهم – ولكن ماذا لو كان الطبيب نفسه عليلاً ؟ ماذا لو كان الخادم مصاباً وسقيماً ؟ "
"... ايها الطبيب اشفي نفسك ... " (لو 4: 23 ، 
وكما يقول الشاعر :- 
يا أيها الرجل المعلم غيره هلاّ لنفسك كان ذا التعليم
تصف الدواء لذي السقام وذى الضنى كيما يصح به وأنت سقيم
ونراك تصلح بالارشاد عقولنا أبدا وأنت من الارشاد عديم
فابدأ بنفسك فأنهها عن غيبها فاذا انتهت عنه فأنت حكيم
أحبائى الخدام : حرب عدو الخير مع الخادم ؛ حرب لاهواده فيها ، لأن الكتاب بيقول :" ... مصارعتنا ليست مع دم و لحم ، بل مع الرؤساء ، مع السلاطين، مع ولاة العالم ، على ظلمة هذا الدهر، مع أجناد الشر الروحية في السماويات؛ من أجل ذلك احملوا سلاح الله الكامل لكي تقدروا أن تقاوموا في اليوم الشرير و بعد ان تتمموا كل شيء أن تثبتوا." (اف 6: 12, 13)
الجهاد القانونى ... جهاد ايجابى . جهاد للوصول إلى الله ..
... ويقول أيضا الرسول بولس : "لاننا و ان كنا نسلك في الجسد لسنا حسب الجسد نحارب . اذ أسلحة محاربتنا ليست جسدية ، بل قادرة بالله على هدم حصون " (2كو10: 3،4 ) ، فماهى أسلحة محاربتنا ؟ يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول: " فاثبتوا ممنطقين احقاءكم بالحق ولابسين درع البر. و حاذين أرجلكم باستعداد انجيل السلام. حاملين فوق الكل ترس الايمان الذي به تقدرون أن تطفئوا جميع سهام الشرير الملتهبة. و خذوا خوذة الخلاص و سيف الروح الذي هو كلمة الله. مصلين بكل صلاة و طلبة كل وقت في الروح و ساهرين لهذا بعينه بكل مواظبة و طلبة لاجل جميع القديسين." (اف6: 14-18) لأن كثيرون منا يجعلوا الصلاة آخر الحلول !
.. فعندما يفشل عدو الخير في أن يهزم الخادم بالضربات اليسارية "حرب الخطية المباشرة " ، يهاجمة بالضربات اليمينية ، فإذ بالخادم بعد تعب طويل في خدمته .. يكتشف أنه ، لا يخدم المسيح .!
بل هو في واقع الأمر يخدم أصنام مختلفة مرتبطة بذاته وكبريائه ، وغروره ، ونزواته .. وللأسف ، أنه أتخذ الخدمة ستاراً لكى يشبع بها هذه الدوافع البشرية الذاتية (مش انا إللى أعمل كده ... الناس تقول علىّ ايه؟ ) 
هذا الذي دفع معلمنا بولس الرسول كى يقول لأهل فيلبى :- "لأن ليس لي أحد آخر نظير نفسي يهتم بأحوالكم باخلاص. اذ الجميع يطلبون ما هو لأنفسهم لا ما هو ليسوع المسيح. (في 2: 20، 21) " لوقا وحده معي "(2تى 4: 11)
وهكذا تكرر ذلك في القرن الرابع : أيام القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى : .. فالكل تركه ؛ بل كان العالم كله ضده ... فلم يكن في العالم نظيره يدافع عن العقيدة السليمة والإيمان المستقيم .....
ولذلك نرى بولس الرسول ينصح تلميذه تيموثاوس الخادم معه قائلاً: "لاحظ نفسك و التعليم و داوم على ذلك لأنك اذا فعلت هذا تخلّص نفسك و الذين يسمعونك أيضا " (1تي 4 : 16)
.. فالموضوع يحتاج منا كخدام الله ، أن لا ننسى جهادنا الروحى الشخصى، في دوامة الخدمة حتى لا نسمع صوت الوحى ، كما خاطب ملاك كنيسة أفسس في سفر الرؤيا قائلاً : "أنا عارف أعمالك و تعبك و صبرك و أنك لا تقدر أن تحتمل الأشرار و قد جربت القائلين أنهم رسل و ليسوا رسلا فوجدتهم كاذبين. و قد احتملت و لك صبر و تعبت من أجل اسمي و لم تكل. لكن عندي عليك أنك تركت محبتك الأولى. فاذكر من أين سقطت و تب و اعمل الأعمال الأولى و الا فاني آتيك عن قريب و أزحزح منارتك من مكانها ان لم تتب." (رؤ 2: 2-5) 

شوفوا : علاقتك مع ربنا ضعفت مقابلاتك مع الله قلت ارشادك من أب الاعتراف معدش قراءات الروحية ذهبت ...
تقابلات موسى النبى المتكررة مع الله – أعطته الكفاءة في قيادة شعب عنيد ... أعطته ضياء ... لدرجة عندما كان يكلم الشعب ؛ كان يضع برقعاً على وجهه 
, حتى يستطيعوا أن ينظروا إليه ! 
أخى الخادم :- ليس المهم من أنا ؟! ولكن أين أنا من المسيح ؟! 
كما يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول :" ليس أننا كفاة من أنفسنا أن نفتكر شيئا كأنه منأ بل كفايتنا من الله " (2كو 3 : 5)
الاحساس بعدم كفاءتنا هذه لا يدفعنا إلى اليأس، أو صغر النفس ، بل يجعلنا في شعور دائم بالحاجة إلى الله – فهو مصدر قوتنا ..، "... لأني حينما أنا ضعيف فحينئذ أنا قوي" (2كو 12 : 10)
ولنا في ملاك كنيسة اللاودكيين في سفر الرؤيا مثلاً – الذي يقول : "... أنا غني و قد استغنيت و لا حاجة لي الى شيء "فيقول له الرب " أنت الشقي و البئس و فقير وأعمى وعريان. أشير عليك أن تشتري مني ذهبا مصفى بالنار " تجارب بسماح من الله للتنقية " لكي تستغني و ثيابا بيضا لكي تلبس فلا يظهر خزي عريتك " التوبة المستمرة والجهاد القانونى" و كحل عينيك بكحل لكي تبصر " البصيرة الروحية - الارشاد الروحى "...... فكن غيورا و تب " (رؤ 3: 14- 19) 
عندما اختار الرب جدعون ليخلص اسرائيل – اعترض جدعون قائلاً : "..بماذا أخلص اسرائيل ها عشيرتي هي الذلى في منسى وأنا الأصغر في بيت أبي " فقال له الرب (يقول لجدعون) : انى أكون معك " (قض 6: 15،16)
وكأن لسان حال الرب يقول لجدعون : ليس المهم من تكون أنت ، بل أنى سأكون معك 
لقد قالها الرب لبولس الرسول في العهد الجديد "... تكفيك نعمتي لأن قوتي في الضعف تكمل..."(2كو 12 : 9)
فالحاجة الى واحد ... كما قالها السيد لمرثا أخت العازر 
".. مرثا مرثا أنت تهتمين و تضطربين لأجل أمور كثير . و لكن الحاجة الى واحد ... " (لو10: 41, 42)
... لأننا بدونه لا نقدر أن نفعل شيئاً .. (يو 15: 5)
هذا ما دفع معلمنا داود النبى أن يقول :- 
"أيضا اذا سرت في وادي ظل الموت لا أخاف شرا لأنك أنت معي .."(مز23: 4)

أحبائى الخدام :
شيطان الخدمة ، من أقوى الشياطين ، وله أقنعه كثيرة ، لأنه يعلم أن حربه مع 
نوعية خاصة قوية غيرعادية مدربة ومسنودة وفدائية ... " قوات خاصة " فنراه يتشكل بفضل مكره وخبثه وطرقه غير المباشرة لكى يخدع الخادم .... 
ففعلا يركز على أن يدفع الخادم ليهمش المسيح من الخدمة ؛ لتصبح الخدمة - معتمدة على ذكاء ، الخادم ، مكانته ، أو شهرته ، وكما ورد في رسالة فيلبى "اذ الجميع يطلبون ما هو لأنفسهم لا ما هو ليسوع المسيح "(في 2 : 21)
لتكون الخدمة 
V الخدمة ذات الخادم "الكرزمتك": 
.. وهذه عبارة عن أستغلال الشيطان لبعض العلميات النفسية لدى الخادم :
كالنقص ... والجوع العاطفى ... والتعويض ... والأنانية ...
ويظهر في الخدمة بصور متعددة في تصرفات وسلوكيات الخادم مثل : 
1. حب الأنا : .. لافبلى ولا بعدى .. مفيش كبير أتعلم منه ، ولا صغار ينفعوا للتلمذة ! ، ويجمع بطانة له من كذابين الزفة ، وتنهار الخدمة في غيابه ... وهذا يفرحهُ ... لماذا ؟! .. لأنه هو الكل في الكل !.. عمليات نفسية : شعورية أو لا شعورية 
2. حب السيطرة : .. متخذاً من الخدمة منصب ، ويهرب عند المسئولية ... متناسيا قول الوحى متنبئا عن المسيح نفسه " .... و تكون الرياسة على كتفه.... "(اش 9 : 6) 
فالرياسة : مسئولية وليست سيطرة 
تداخل الأمراض النفسية ، في خدمة الكنيسة : كما قال سيدنا البابا شنودة "الذين يريدون لا يصلحون.. " تعويض نفسى ، برانويا العظمة ، سيكوباتية السيطرة ... المهم دول اللى بيعرفوا يوصلوا :. صوت الرب في حز 34 "لقد جعلوا من غنمى غنيمة .... " 
النتيجة سلبية استبعاد كثير من الخدام الكوادر، ولا سيما عندما يكون هذا الشخص أمين لخدمتهم .....
ظهور نوعية خدام أسماً ، وغير أكفاء للخدمة ، ولكنهم بطانة لهذا المريض 
الضعف الشديد للخدمة – فكما يقول المثل البلدى :" اذا كان الغراب دليل قوماً أبشرهم بالخراب" – وأيضاً " اذا كان رب البيت بالدف ضارباً ؛ فشيمة اهل البيت الرقص "
3. حب الظهور ، والنمو السلبى 

كثير الادانه لاخوته الخدام ..؛ ليظهر نفسه أنه الوحيد الذي يخدم بأمانة؛ ليستر نقصه 
كثير التودد لأصحاب المراكز والمشهورين ... 
النتيجة : خدمته عبارة عن بلونة منفوخة ... اعلانات ودعاية دون فعل ! 
لما المسيح يبعد عن حياة الخدام – ماهي الا عملية احلال ..، كلما أنكر ذاتي ؛ كلما يظهر المسيح في حياتي ، والعكس بالعكس 
تتحول الخدمة الي ونسى كلام بولس الرسول .. إذ يقول : "خسرت كل الأشياء وأنا أحسبها نفاية لكي أربح المسيح.." (في 3 : 8)
V عبادة للناس
ونسي كلام الكتاب "ينبغي أن يطاع الله أكثر من الناس" (أع 5 : 29)
+ ويستغل الشيطان خوف الخادم علي مركزه في الخدمة .. " لم نتعلم من البابا ديسقورس عندما واجه الملك بشجاعة 
+ يسعي لارضاء الناس علي حساب الخدمة .. تجده دائما يقول .. هما عايزين كدة ، ده اللي بيبسطهم ، ده طلبهم 
+ ويهمه العدد الكثير ، والشعبية .. اكثر ما يهمه خلاصهم .. المهم رضاهم 
اسمع كلام معلمنا بولس :" أفأستعطف الآن الناس أم الله أم أطلب أن أرضي الناس ، فلو كنت بعد أرضي الناس لم أكن عبدا للمسيح "(غل 1: 10)
+ يفرح بالمظاهر ، ويطرب بكلام المديح من الناس ... ويتكلم عن انجازاته كثيراً ، ليبين عمل الله معه 
+ له بطانه أيضا من الأحداث – ربما من الجنس الآخر ...
+ يتقمص أدوار شخصيات لها شهرة في الخدمة .. 
+ معاملاته تختلف من شخص لآخر حسب مركزه (أى مركز هذا الشخص ووزنه ............)
محتاجين لفلكة المسيح هنا – الذي قال "بيتي بيت الصلاة يدعى و أنتم جعلتموه مغارة لصوص " (مت 21 : 13) 
V تتحول الكنيسة إلى موسسة : (نظامى دنيوى ؛ خال من المحبة)
+ الحرفية ، بحجة التدقيق ... ولكن التدقيق يحتاج لحكمة ومرونة ...
+ الشكلية ، دون الجوهر ... الاهتمام بالوسائل ، وتحويلها إلى أهداف ! ...
+ الروتينية ... عدم التغيير الإيجابى للنمو ، بحجة التسليم ! ...
+ التوظيف ... وتصبح الكنيسة مؤسسة والخادم موظف ... وشاكلنا هذا الدهر ... وشابهنا أهل العالم في كل شئ ( و عدّ علينا بكرة يا سيد !..)

V عبادة المادة ".. و منازعات أناس فاسدي الذهن و عادمي الحق يظنون أن التقوى تجارة ..."(1تي 6 : 5)
- التقييم المادى للخدمة ، ولأنشطتها ...
- ما هو العائد المادى فيها ...
- ما هى الفائدة الشخصية منها ...

أخيرا : اخوتي واخواتى الخدام :
لابد أن يضع كل خادم هذه الآيه نصب عينيه : كما قالها السيد المسيح : "ولأجلهم أقدس أنا ذاتي ليكونوا هم أيضا مقدسين في الحق " (يو 17 : 19) 
لان فاقد الشئ , لا يعطيه ...
.. وهذا لكى يتم ، يحتاج من الخادم الى:
1. حياة شركة دائمة وحية مع الروح القدس – القامات الروحية ) مضرم الروح "فلهذا السبب أذكرك أن تضرم أيضا موهبة الله التي فيك بوضع يدي " (2تي 1 : 6) محزن الروح مطفئ الروح مجدف على الروح مقاوم الروح )
2. نمو مزودج ودينامكى في حياة الخادم وخدمته (2تى2)
3. طاعته لمرشده الروحى .. " الطاعة تخلينى مسئولية الطريق ، قبر للمشيئة وقيامة للاتضاع " 
4. حياة الخدمة في الجسد الواحد ... شركة مع اخوته الخدام " الكينونيون" الكنيسة الواحدة كان كل شئ بينهم مشتركا 
5. واضعا السيد المسيح كمثال للخادم الأمين والراعي الصالح نصب عينيه ومقياس الحياة الخدمية الذي لم يأتي ليخدم بل يخدم ويبذل نفسه عن كثيرين .. ويجول يصنع خيراً
فكما يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول :" فلا نفشل في عمل الخير لأننا سنحصد في وقته ان كنا لا نكل. فاذا حسبما لنا فرصة فلنعمل الخير للجميع و لا سيما لأهل الايمان." (غل 6: 9, 10)
والخدمة : حب مقدس ، سعادة روحية ، قلب كبير , لسان يعترف و عين تبكي، تقوي مع قناعة ، مفتاح لدخول الملكوت 
والمجد لله دائما في كنيسته آمين


----------



## +ماريا+ (19 فبراير 2014)

خدمته عبارة عن بلونة منفوخة ... اعلانات ودعاية دون فعل
ربنا يجعلنا من خدامه الامناء 
ويبعد عننا اى غرورو او كسل فى خدمتنا 
موضوع رائع ابوتربوا اختيار موفق جدا


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 فبراير 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> خدمته عبارة عن بلونة منفوخة ... اعلانات ودعاية دون فعل
> ربنا يجعلنا من خدامه الامناء
> ويبعد عننا اى غرورو او كسل فى خدمتنا
> موضوع رائع ابوتربوا اختيار موفق جدا



آمين يارب

ميرسى تاسونى 

الرب يباركك


----------

